#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Resistivities of Mud (Rm), Mudcake (Rmc) and Mud Filtrate (Rmf)?

## yasiobasio123

Hi Friends,



If we don't have the Log Header, how can we find Resistivities of Mud (Rm), Mudcake (Rmc) and Mud Filtrate (Rmf)?

Thanks..See More: Resistivities of Mud (Rm), Mudcake (Rmc) and Mud Filtrate (Rmf)?

----------


## geologist_wael

If You do NOT HAVE THE HEADER :
*MAKE FOLLOW*
1 - To determine the Rm : Select any interval which has big washout, then read the value of MSFL in this case the value of MSFL consider the value of RM.
2- To determine the Rmf : from the following equation  Rmf = Km (Rm)^1.07    Where K Varying Between 0.847 - 0.35 for Mud Weigh 10-18 Where
*Mud Weight (lbm/gal) or PPG*---------------------------- * Km*
                               10      -----------------------------------------------------   0.847
                               11      -----------------------------------------------------   0.708
                               12      -----------------------------------------------------   0.584
                               13      -----------------------------------------------------   0.488
                               14      -----------------------------------------------------   0.412
                               16     ------------------------------------------------------   0.380
                               18     ------------------------------------------------------   0.350

3- To determine Rmc from the following Equation :
*Rmc = 0.69 Rmf (Rm/Rmf)^2.65*

----------


## edisonnadeak

> If You do NOT HAVE THE HEADER :
> *MAKE FOLLOW*
> 1 - To determine the Rm : Select any interval which has big washout, then read the value of MSFL in this case the value of MSFL consider the value of RM.
> 2- To determine the Rmf : from the following equation  Rmf = Km (Rm)^1.07    Where K Varying Between 0.847 - 0.35 for Mud Weigh 10-18 Where
> *Mud Weight (lbm/gal) or PPG*---------------------------- * Km*
>                                10      -----------------------------------------------------   0.847
>                                11      -----------------------------------------------------   0.708
>                                12      -----------------------------------------------------   0.584
>                                13      -----------------------------------------------------   0.488
> ...



Just adding 1 point : We should determine the temperature at the washout interval first. We could found the wellfile record for found the information about drilling fluid using for that well.
 :Unconscious:

----------


## colmeseks

thank for the information, it's helping me so much

----------

